# Confronted my narcissistic older sister



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I held my youngest nephew n he threw up all over himself n me which babies will do then she blames me for not holding him correctly and throws a hissy fit and screams "well she shouldn't have been holding him" as if I never held a baby before when I actually have if she were paying attention to her children and caring for them instead of being on the phone 24/7 she could've controlled the situation so I became furious and did something I shouldn't have done I said "f you" she became angry and called me a retard nonetheless I don't regret it and as of now I have cut her out of my life I don't people like her dragging me down. I could've handled it differently bur oh well its a triumph for me!


----------



## winston (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats! Sometimes confrontation is necessary.


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

i like ur quote
dreams and reality r same
i guess i dreamt too much and enjoyed too much 
that my reality is depressing and meaningless
i don't know anymore


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:clap (Assuming she's like that even when the baby is not involved. People get crazily overprotective about their babies.)


----------

